# Phone app



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there a phone app for this forum ? Is it any good ?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I am pretty sure all video's go thru U-Tube~ up load from your phone to u-tube and you select public so it can be viewed..you make a write up that you want too post

then use the more reply option ..then add the u-tube ling for your video.......Best of luck to you..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tapatalk is available. I can't vouch for it, because I use a desktop, but a lot of members use it.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I use the Outdoor Forums app, and I like it. I use a android phone.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I use tapatalk and it works pretty neat all you forums in 1 place and it is pretty easy to attach images and video's etc.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I tried Tapatalk on my cellphone and tablet, but pretty quickly went back to using a web browser on both instead of Tapatalk.

You might try it, but also try using a browser and see which you like best.

I really did not like Tapatalk at all, but some people do.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Ill stay with thr browser


----------

